# What makes a good herf?



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been thinking of putting on a herf over a couple of days next summer (2007) here on California's Central Coast and I want some input from you folks that have experience with these events, either as participants or planners, as to what things are essential and what things are the extras that make them special. You all will be invited, so I'm sure the good company part will be covered. I'm trying to get an early start, as I want to have enough time to arrange whatever it is we'll be doing. If you think of something, I'd appreciate any ideas, suggestions, or brainstorming you come up with.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

booze... babes... big ass cigars? check?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I might catch some S*it for this, but ill i need is good friends. You will always have good sticks, but when friends get togather ITS ON! I told Pnoon once "everything taste better when your with friends!"


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Suburbahick said:


> booze... babes... big ass cigars? check?


OK, so that's boozy big ass babes and what else?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I might catch some S*it for this, but ill i need is good friends. You will always have good sticks, but when friends get togather ITS ON! I told Pnoon once "everything taste better when your with friends!"


:tpd:


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Food
Beverage
Music
BOTLs/SOTLs

For fun, a game or raffle with prizes is always fun

Also, a "theme" makes it more interesting. My last one was an Oktoberfest herf. All the food was made from authentic bavarian recipies and any beer that was served HAD to be bavarian. 

Most importantly? Have fun and enjoy your company!

~Mark


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Good people make good herfs.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Good people make good herfs.


:tpd:

Good people :SM + good cigars :w + good drinks :al = _awesome_ herf.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Well said guys!


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't forget a good supply of ashtrays


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

woobie said:


> Don't forget a good supply of ashtrays


If you have grass on the ground, no ashtrays needed!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned bacon yet ......


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, thanks for the input. Because many of the LOTL here and everywhere will be invited, I know we got a crew of motivated herfers on tap. The theme idea is pretty cool and I'm sure we (my-coplanners) can incorporate that somehow - good ideas so far. I got food and I appreciate your suggestions also. Boozy, big-ass babes... well not so much. But wives, girlfriends are invited (unless I hear from you that it's not "herf correct.") There's plenty to do for downtime around here, mostly outdoorsy stuff, that can occupy the family. Oh, and I've got several Stinky ashtrays...

What were some of the memorable things besides the overall good spiritedness that any of you can still point out as "it was _*that *_herf." Thanks again.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned bacon yet ......


Well, for others.

If the herf lasts into Saturday night, that's a positive for me.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Lots of advance notice is a good thing.

but in general, good company, some good stuff to drink and a bit of food seems to setup the scene nicely!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lobster tails and jumbo shrimp on ice is a good start. 21 year old scotch with the first cigar. Salad with a white wine. Second cigar... Prime Rib or rack of lamb with big red. Third cigar with Port...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Lobster tails and jumbo shrimp on ice is a good start. 21 year old scotch with the first cigar. Salad with a white wine. Second cigar... Prime Rib or rack of lamb with big red. Third cigar with Port...


See, that's what I was thinking too, seriously (or almost). I do have over a year to arrange, so it might get to that level.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Good people :SM + good cigars :w + good drinks :al = _awesome_ herf.


:tpd:

Everything else is just gravy.. you have a group of LOTL's together and you're gonna have a great herf. We've been to several and what you walk away with is the memory of the fellowship. Nothing beats that.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Lobster tails and jumbo shrimp on ice is a good start. 21 year old scotch with the first cigar. Salad with a white wine. Second cigar... Prime Rib or rack of lamb with big red. Third cigar with Port...


DAMN BRO! thats what im talking about!


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

There is only one thing that seperates the good herfs from the bad ones...
The Poker Patio Posse


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

soulskater said:


> There is only one thing that seperates the good herfs from the bad ones...
> The Poker Patio Posse


That is *SO* true, you havent herfed until u have herfed with the PPP, the 2nd time i was there Filly got the "Helmet" laffed my @ss off!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but I highly recommend having pots of _freshly roasted_ coffee available.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Of course, if someone is hosting at their house, a crash room is essential for those of us who may drink a bit with our smokes. Don't worry, we bring our own pillows and buckets with us.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

first and foremost, good people, good location, good cigars, good drinks, if you're lucky, good food.


----------



## SaintLuisRey (Apr 2, 2006)

Advance notice and liquor.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

rutkus said:


> first and foremost, good people, good location, good cigars, good drinks, if you're lucky, good food.


Well I think if it's some of you who show up we'll have the good company covered. The local area is beautiful. I've got good food and drinks. I'll have to get some extra cigars.

Thanks for your suggestions. I just don't want to drag y'all out here and have you think that it's nothing special. I'll keep thinking on it.


----------

